# food poisoning?



## Pixanne (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi

I had diorrhea start about half an hour after eating a take away last night and today have continued with that and been vomiting.  I'm struggling to even keep water in but am persisting. 

I'm really worried it's food poisoning and my baby will be harmed. 

I'm 12+6 today. Is there anything I can do? 

X


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi pixanne

Just keep drinking. Eat something when you can and rest. 

Your body will protect baby. 

If you are not able to keep water down then ring your out of hours gp or 111

Kaz xxxx


----------



## Pixanne (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks Kaz.  20 hours on and I'm still struggling with awful diorrhea and I've kept some water down but if it stays down,  it passes straight through immediately.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Give it till tomorrow and if not stopped phone gp or 111. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## Pixanne (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks Kaz, I will do.  Dh has been out and got me some coke which I never normally drink but he thinks the sugar might help. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

How are you today?


----------



## Pixanne (Aug 13, 2009)

Still in bed!  Vomiting has stopped but still have diarrhoea. I've been able to keep toast down though. Just worrying about my poor little bubba :0 (


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

If you now Managing to eat bubba will be fine xxx


----------



## Pixanne (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks Kaz. If I still have diarrhoea in the morning,  is it worth taking a sample to my gp? X


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Give them a call. I would think its a bit early, but they would be able to tell you if worth it yet x


----------



## Pixanne (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks Kaz.  It seems to have stopped today and instead left me with really painful wind! X


----------

